# What careers are right for you?



## cocoabean (Jan 2, 2013)

Hey! 

Basically, this is an interactive site that asks various questions to help match careers to your skills, values, and personality. After each set of questions you see matches. The more questions you answer, the more specific the matches become. You can sign in with your Facebook, or sign up separately. It's free! Sokanu also provides a basic overview of each career, showing average salary, education required, etc. If you have time to spare then I hope you check the site out! Feel free to post some of your matches here, too. 

Some of mine:









Hopefully someone else thinks this site is as cool as I do!


----------



## DandyAndCheese (Nov 16, 2012)

This is really interesting, thank you!


----------



## cocoabean (Jan 2, 2013)

@DandyAndCheese yay, thanks! I know there's no way an internet survey can specifically pinpoint *the* career for a person, but I'm hoping more people at least find it interesting!


----------



## Diphenhydramine (Apr 9, 2010)

PE Teacher

nope.jpg


----------



## Naught (Jan 9, 2013)

Astronomer.
Well, that's pretty accurate.


----------



## Dental Floss Tycoon (Apr 4, 2011)

Anthropologist and Lyricist.

I'm a teacher.


----------



## cocoabean (Jan 2, 2013)

If you type in your career in the search bar after you've answered all the questions, you can see how much of a match it is for you based on their system. If something is a 94% match it could be number 30 or even 40 on the list!


----------



## fihe (Aug 30, 2012)

Neat website! My top 5 careers are: Mathematician, Biostatistician, Geospatial Information Scientist, Geologist, and Biologist. haha, I was never great in math in school, and I haven't been doing very well in calculus lately!


----------



## CGN (Nov 19, 2012)

cool site. My top 5 careers are lyricist, substance abuse social worker, film and video editor, mental health counselor, and marriage therapist. too much real life in all of this haha


----------



## Soldier of fortune (Nov 29, 2012)

So far I got lawyer, judicial law clerk, hearing officer, paralegal, proofreader but I think there're more questions to come.


----------



## Mai Valentine (Jan 29, 2013)

Personally, I'm in sales right now and I'd say that's a decent career for a Estp 7w8.


----------



## BlackMoonlight (Oct 16, 2012)

Anthropologist, archivist, historian, geographer, geologist, archaeologist are the most interesting careers that showed up. Interestingly enough I've considered all of these in the past.


----------



## Rajeshvig (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the link


----------



## moondog (Oct 3, 2012)

Astronomer, pilot, urban planner, geneticist, chemist, geographer, park ranger, ship captain. All that I can remember from the top ten and in no particular order. 

In other words I will one day be able to navigate the hyperspace lanes on my starship selling snake oil from the trunk and building colonies on dusty moons.


----------



## Hunger (Jul 21, 2011)

It's got bullshit results man. 
I got *music teacher*. I'd rather be on stage crooning the thousands who applaud me.
I got *PE teacher*. I have no interest in sport, although if I did I'm sure I'd rather be out there doing them than teaching them.
I got *political scientist*. I'd rather be a revolutionary overthrowing the fucking government.
*Television writer*. I fucking hate television, worst thing ever invented, worse even than the atomic bomb, because atleast millions aren't exposed to the nuclear apocalypse on a daily basis, unless of coarse they are watching it on a television.
*News anchor*. Wouldn't work for liars.
*Historian*. Can't give a smack about history, as long as we don't repeat it.
*Judicial Law Clerk*. Oh great, working under more liars & obscene laws intended as a safety net for corrupt economical giants.
*Proofreader*. I would rather eat my tail.
*Archivist*. I would rather eat myself.
*DJ*. Rather be a Rock 'n Roller.
*Lyricist*. Should be higher, probably.

-.-


----------



## electricky (Feb 18, 2011)

The app stopped working for me at 81.8% highest match.


----------



## Fleetfoot (May 9, 2011)

I've been getting jobs that I used to do in high school. What is this?


----------



## rubber soul (Sep 14, 2010)

Fun little quiz, but didn't come up with anything I'd be interested in full time. GTA or nanny were the only two in my top 10 that I'd be interested in, but not long term. Oh well, it was too short and easy to be disappointed with.


----------



## Drexir (Sep 29, 2012)

I'm like a psychic I knew the top 5 would be something to do with math or computers considering it's always come natural to me. 









I wish I knew what to do. Went off to college for computer programming and dropped out due to depression. Honestly if a computer can tell me what I already know and that didn't work out. Then I don't know what to do.

Should I work in the computer field in programming or just computer repairs? Just go get a job at mcdonalds and work their for the rest of my life. Honestly I wish I had one of those strict asian parents that you hear about that decide the career for you. Because honestly I'll never be contempt or decisive enough to actually do anything.


----------



## assembly (Feb 27, 2013)

I finished it and got: 

1. Mathematician 
2. Biostatistician
3. Astronomer
4. Atmospheric Scientist 
5. Anthropologist 
6. Geospatial Information Scientist 
7. Sociologist
8. Geographer 
9. Archaeologist 
10. Geologist 

I have no interest in being a mathematician though lol! I stopped looking at my answers halfway through, but it's funny because #6 is actually what I'm actually studying. There must be a pretty big bias... or maybe I /am/ on the right track after all.

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Treece (Feb 24, 2013)

*My Top 5
*
*1) *Statistician

*2)* Photonics Engineer

*3)* Web Designer

*4) *Web Developer

*5) *Computer Programmer


----------



## xhatox (Mar 31, 2013)

I finished the entire test 

1. Property Manager 97%
2. Talent Agent 97%
3. Speech Language Pathologist 96.6%
4. Chief Executive 96.7%
5. Entrepreneur 96.7%

Surprisingly accurate, since I want to be an entrepreneur and am interested in real estate and languages, and was even considering being a talent agent. I'm also studying for my B.S. in Business Administration so Chief Executive fits in there. :crazy:


----------



## trailblazer (Aug 16, 2012)

My results:
1. Industrial Designer 
2. Information Research Scientist
3. Computer Programmer
4. Web Developer
5. Graphic Designer
Pretty good results, since no.3 is actually what I aspire to become. I'm also interested in no.4 and no.5. I'll have to find out what are no.2 and no.1 all about...
Thanks for the link.


----------



## jonah123 (Apr 25, 2013)

Seo


----------



## Cosmic Hobo (Feb 7, 2013)

Top 5 careers:
1.) Professor (YES! Besides, the heroes of my stories are generally strong-willed polymaths.)
2.) Anthropologist (Would be fascinating.)
3.) Graduate teaching assistant (Only an assistant? No thanks)
4.) Elementary school teacher
5.) Principal


----------



## Artt666 (Apr 27, 2013)

Everything that's similar to coaching, teaching, nutrition, sport, web developing and public relations.

Still not giving me an answer what is good to me


----------



## Aquamarine (Jul 24, 2011)

1. Counselling psychologist (97%)
2. Massage therapist (95.9%)
3. Marriage therapist (95.9%)
4. Epidemiologist (95.9%)
5. Clinical research coordinator (95.5%)
6. Curator (95.3%)
7. Mental health counselor (95.0%)
8. Principal (95.0%)
9. Rehabilitation counselor (94.8%)
10. Audiologist (94.5%)

11. Naturopathic physician (94.5%)
12. Substance abuse social worker (94.5%)
13. Naturopath (94.5%)
14. Special education teacher (94.4%)
15. Translator (94.2%)
16. Drug & alcohol counselor (94.1%)
17. Optometrist (94.1%)
18. Career counselor (93.7%)
19. Librarian (93.7%)
20. Professor (93.7%)

21. Motion picture producer (93.6%)
22. Childcare program administrator (93.3%)
23. Film and video editor (93.3%)
24. Medical secretary (93.3%)
25. Health services manager (93.2%)
26. Nutritionist (93.2%)
27. Chiropractor (93.0%)
28. Drafter (92.9%)
29. Health educator (92.9%)
30. Dentist (92.9%)

31. Film director (92.8%)
32. Orthodontist (92.6%)
33. Healthcare social worker (92.6%)
34. Interior designer (92.5%)
35. Pediatrician (92.5%)
36. Education administrator (92.5%)
37. Pharmacist (92.4%)
38. Economist (92.4%)
39. Teacher assistant (92.4%)
40. Art director (92.2%)

41. Landscape architect (92.2%)
42. Nurse (92.2%)
43. Family practitioner (92.1%)
44. Doctor (92.1%)
45. Talent director (92.1%)
46. Podiatrist (91.9%)
47. Optician (91.7%)
48. Internist (91.6%)
49. Kindergarten teacher (91.6%)
50. Graduate teaching assistant (91.6%)

51. Elementary school teacher (91.6%)
52. Speech language pathologist (91.5%)
53. Physical therapist (91.2%)
54. Coroner (91.1%)
55. Surgeon (91.1%)
56. Nurse anesthetist (90.7%)
57. Announcer (90.7%)
58. Gynecologist (90.6%)
59. Acute care nurse (90.4%)
60. Cytotechnologist (90.4%)

61. Actor (90.4%)
62. Occupational therapist (90.3%)
63. Anesthesiologist (90.3%)
64. Exhibit designer (90.2%)
65. Paramedic (90.1%)
66. Psychiatrist (90.1%)
67. Psychiatric technician (90.1%)
68. Biochemist (90.0%)
69. Acupuncturist (90.0%)
70. Medical Assistant (89.9%)

71. Database administrator (89.8%)
72. Diagnostic medical sonographer (89.7%)
73. Management consultant (89.7%)
74. Skincare specialist (89.7%)
75. Neurodiagnostic technologist (89.5%)
76. Florist (89.5%)
77. Respiratory therapist (89.3%)
78. Statistician (89.3%)
79. Camera operator (89.2%)
80. Personal trainer (89.2%)

81. Fraud analyst (89.1%) 
82. Fitness trainer (89.1%)
83. Radiation therapist (88.9%)
84. Financial clerk (88.9%)
85. Auditor (88.9%)
86. Radiologic technologist (88.9%)
87. Financial analyst (88.9%)
88. Choreographer (88.9%)
89. Costume attendant (88.8%)
90. Marketing manager (88.7%)

91. Pathologist (88.7%)
92. Insurance sales agent (88.6%)
93. Hand sewer (88.5%)
94. Accountant (88.4%)
95. Computer programmer (88.3%)
96. Bank branch manager (88.3%)
97. Insurance underwriter (88.3%)
98. Bill & account collector (88.3%)
99. Financial advisor (88.3%)
100. Human resources manager (88.3%)

101. Money manager (88.3%)
102. Teller (88.2%)
103. Treasurer (88.2%)
104. Architect (88.2%) 
105. Legal secretary (88.2%)
106. Public relations specialist (88.2%)
107. Dental hygienist (88.0%)
108. Credit analyst (88.0%)
109. Risk management specialise (87.9%)
110. Personal care aide (87.9%)

111. Endoscopy technician (87.8%)
112. Information research scientist (87.8%) 
113. Insurance appraiser (87.8%)
114. Entrepreneur (87.6%) 
115. Chief executive (87.6%) 
116. Surgical technologist (87.6%)
117. Home health aide (87.6%)
118. Web developer (87.5%)
119. Advertising manager (87.5%)
120. Purchasing manager (87.5%)

121. Logistician (87.4%)
122. Multimedia animator (87.2%)
123. Property manager (87.1%)
124. Sales manager (87.1%)
125. Lodging manager (87.1%) 
126. Computer repair technician (87.0%)
127. Fundraising manager (87.0%)
128. Events planner (87.0%)
129. Motions picture projectionist (87.0%)
130. Customs broker (86.7%)

131. Embalmer (86.7%)
132. Administrative assistant (86.7%)
133. Supply chain manager (86.7%)
134. Real estate agent (86.6%)
135. Cartographer (86.6%)
136. Audio and video equipment technician (86.4%)
137. Advertising sales agent (86.3%)
138. Street vendor (86.3%) 
139. Broadcast and sound engineering technician (86.0%)
140. Talent agent (86.0%) 

141. Industrial designer (85.5%)
142. Family social worker (85.4%)
143. Dancer (85.4%)
144. Graphic designer (84.6%) 
145. Craft artist (84.6%)
146. Certified professional organizer (83.7%)
147. Nursery worker (83.7%)
148. Landscaper (83.1%)
149. Energy auditor (82.9%)
150. Mathematician (82.5%)

151. Atmospheric scientist (82.5%)
152. Biostatistician (82.5%)
153. Anthropologist (81.8%)
154. Industrial-organizational psychologist (81.8%)
155. Sociologist (81.4%)
156. Proofreader (81.2%)

Here comes the INTJ jobs... 
157. Geospatial information scientist (80.9%)
158. Astronomer (80.7%)
159. Geologist (80.5%)
160. Historian (80.5%)

This is a very good and thorough career compatibility website. Most of the top 50 recommended careers are in medicine, health & nutrition, art, drama, psychology (social work), architecture and education, neither of which I am qualified for. The business-related ones comes after that towards the end of the list, but the percentage are still quite compatible.

Nevertheless, thank you so much for your recommendation!


----------



## sorry_neither (Mar 21, 2012)

1. Clinical Research Coordinator
2. Epidemiologist
3. Cytotechnologist
4. Neurodiagnostic Technologist
5. Coroner

I'm impressed, it actually had the field I'm about to school for (#4), which I think is a perfect fit for me; most sites don't even acknowledge its existence.


----------



## soya (Jun 29, 2010)




----------



## Cross (Sep 9, 2012)

It doesn't surprise me that it lists Mathematician on top. Even though I'm not so great at math, I've always had an odd inclination towards it. 

What did surprise me is how the degree I have leads to a career that isn't so compatible. A lot of other careers I really thought were interesting seem to be not my best choices too, and I like how the site explains certain details of those careers that I might not find favorable.


----------



## ForsakenMe (Aug 30, 2010)

Top 5

Editor
Journalist
Correspondent
Proofreader
Substance Abuse Social Worker (it also got tied with "Mental Health Counselor")

Most of my other results focuses on writing and health.


----------



## ShelbyLabyrinth (Jan 21, 2013)

My top ten:
1. Statistician 
2. Web Designer
3. Web Developer
4. Cartographer
5. Audio and Video Equipment Technician
6. Audio Technician
7. Database Administrator
8. Computer Programmer
9. Information Research Scientist
10. Lyricist


----------



## SugarForBreakfast (Jun 25, 2012)

Right now my top one is receptionist. 

I just finished working as a typist/secretary for a few months.


----------



## Cetanu (Jan 20, 2012)

my results:


----------



## Fear Itself (Feb 20, 2013)

This is kind of funny, but interesting 

Top Ten:

1. Actor (actress)
2. News Reporter
3. Announcer
4. Correspondent
5. Journalist
6. Photographer
7. Art Director
8. News Anchor
9. Television Writer
10. Florist


----------



## boblikesoup (Nov 26, 2011)

Good test.*

1. Management Consultant

2. Fraud Analyst 

3. Human Resources Manager

4. Historian

5. News Anchor

6. Television Writer

7. Entrepreneur

8. Chief Executive

9. Hearing Officer

10. Humanitarian

11. Judge*


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

Materials Scientist
Natural Sciences Manager
Geologist
Logistician
Atmospheric Scientist
Computer Programmer
Astronomer
Archeologist
*Information Research Scientist*
Molecular Biologist
Lawyer
Risk Management Specialist
Industrial Designer
*Chief Executive*
*Entrepreneur*


... and I am an engineer in training haha

All are very interesting, but bolded are most relevant to my desired career.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

Materials Scientist came out of nowhere at the end... Lawyer and Clinical Researcher were fighting for first place.

1. Materials Scientist
2. Clinical Research Coordinator
3. Cytotechnologist
4. Pharmacist
5. Internist
6. Dentist
7. Natural Sciences Manager
8. Pediatrician
9. Chemist
10. Sociologist
11. Geneticist
12. Family Practitioner
13. Doctor
14. Industrial-Organizational Psychologist
15. Naturopath

Then there's Astronomer and some other medical positions. I've always wanted to go into the medical field, so. Very interesting, never had a career test like that before. Seems to be a very new website.


----------



## Eerie (Feb 9, 2011)

Pretty decent test. 

Animal control worker

Park Ranger

Anthropologist

Animal Scientist

Animal Behavioral Specialist

Private Cook

Geographer

Animal Caretaker


Basically a lot of jobs that involve being alone, or with animals.


----------



## Swordsman of Mana (Jan 7, 2011)

Eerie said:


> Pretty decent test.
> Animal control worker
> Park Ranger
> Anthropologist
> ...


in other words, science related fields where you either
- work with animals
- do field work
- work with people 1 one 1
- work alone

apart from my ideal jobs being more business related, we're similar


----------



## Praying Mantis (Nov 14, 2012)

1. Economist
2. Biochemist
3. Pathologist
4. Drafter
5. Epidemiologist
6. Cyrotechnologist
7. Aviation Inspector
8. Film and Video Editor
9. Coroner
10. Landscape Architect
11. Clinical Research Coordinator
12. Curator
13. Hand Sewer
14. Audiologist
15. Optemetrist

The majority of my preferred jobs seem to be in the applicable sciences. But economist is my number one, so guess it's analyst for me.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

I took it again and got

1. Mathematician
2. Materials Scientist
3. Clinical Research Coordinator
4. Cytotechnologist
5. Orthodontist
6. Chemist
7. Geneticist
8. Molecular Biologist
9. Sociologist
10. Internist


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

I took the test but I didn't like my results!! Anyway, I always knew I was "right" for only a few things in life.

All my life, I've wanted to do any one of these:

1) Write! 
2) Animal rescue
3) Teach - Interact with kids and youngsters in some way, either as a psychologist or a special educator, or a teacher in a school. 
4) Travel

#1- I do write quite a bit. It's just personal writing, but some of it gets published (and did when I was in school as well), so that's sorted. Oh, and I went on to do a postgraduate and an M.Phil in English, and was an editor at a publishing house, so I'm all written out. :tongue:

#2- I never found it in me to do this for real, though, although I always wanted to be a vet. However, I learnt a lot about animals from my father, who has a natural way with them, and they trust him too. I have spent most of my free time feeding stray dogs and cats, rescuing birds fallen out of trees, squirrels, mice; my more exciting rescues have been a baby heron, a mongoose, a calf, and a snake.

#3- I teach now! :laughing: And I love every minute of it. It's the summer vacation now and man, I miss those kids!!

#4- I travel in my spare time; my dad and I take drives into the hills on the weekends. I hate guided tours and scheduled travel. My way is to just get into a bus and go where it takes me.


----------



## LostTheMarbles (Mar 4, 2012)

Traffic technician
Air Traffic controller
aviation inspector
Commercial pilot
Pilot
Pathologist
Bus Driver
Cargo and Freight Agent
Travel Agent
Flight Attendant

Ok, maybe I ticked too many boxes to do with travel


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

milti said:


> I took the test but I didn't like my results!! Anyway, I always knew I was "right" for only a few things in life.
> 
> All my life, I've wanted to do any one of these:
> 
> ...


So, what did you get on the test?


----------



## lilithy (May 16, 2013)

1. Interior designer
2. Hearing officer
3. Lawyer
4. Arbitrator
5. Political scientist
6. Editor
7. Fundraising manager
8. Advertising manager
9. Marketing manager
10. Human resources manger
11. Paralegal
12. Architect
13. Humanitarian
14. Chief Executive
15. Entrepreneur

Chances of getting into 95% of the jobs I got: ..0.01


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

@ThatOneWeirdGuy

My top 10 were:

Editor
Journalist
Animal Behavior Specialist
Animal Caretaker
Mental Health Counselor (another lol)
Anthropologist
Humanitarian
Judge (LOLOL)
Television Writer
News Anchor

Yeah... Teaching was nowhere in the picture!! 
Editor was spot-on though... I worked with an international publishing house for a while. I didn't REALLY want to do tht for a living if I could help it, but it's my fall-back career.


----------



## ThatOneWeirdGuy (Nov 22, 2012)

milti said:


> My top 10 were:
> 
> Editor
> Journalist
> ...


I don't know, part of the algorithm was 'buttoned-down' vs spontaneity, so maybe teachers are the former? 

Some of the jobs they have on there are a little ridiculous in my opinion. Wonder what the starting salary for a 'humanitarian' is? :tongue: 'Cause I kinda want that job.


----------



## an absurd man (Jul 22, 2012)

ThatOneWeirdGuy said:


> Some of the jobs they have on there are a little ridiculous in my opinion.


Because I like being outdoors, Logger and Log Inspector were two of my top results. LOL



* *


----------

